# Nimmt der Bus wieder Räder mit zum Feldberg ?



## The Brian (5. April 2008)

Kann man mittlerweile wieder offiziel mit dem Bus und dem Rad auf den Feldberg fahren ?


----------



## HB76 (5. April 2008)

wie wäre es mit selbst hochfahren?? oder bist da zu faul zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Brian (5. April 2008)

Ja Danke für die geistreiche Antwort, aber die Welt besteht nicht nur aus CC`s.


----------



## nikolauzi (5. April 2008)

Nein, ich mußte die Tage auch mit meinem Freerider und dicken Schlappen unverrichteter Dinge oben am Feldi wieder umdrehen und selber runterfahren, ich könnte kotzen 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## The Brian (5. April 2008)

Schade, ich hab` befürchtet, das sich da nix geändert hat.

Ja, ja, wenn da nur nicht das runterollen wäre, mit diesen unhandlichen Bikes.


----------



## *gustav* (7. April 2008)

Dann will ich mal was Produktives beisteuern: Der *Weiltalbus *von Oberursel/Hohemark über den Feldberg mit Fahrradmitnahme fährt erst von Mai (1.5.) bis Oktober. Hier ein Link zum VHT 

Gruß Gustav


----------



## The Brian (7. April 2008)

Guter Link.
Naja, immerhin etwas. Die Zeit zwischen dem Dreimalhochfahrenprotag kann man ja dann noch zum hochschieben auf`s Plateau nutzen.
Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum der Anhänger nicht bis hoch fährt. Damit würden die doch Geld verdienen. Oder will die Stadt das nicht, damit nicht zuviele dickbemantelte Bikes durchs Gemüse rollen, oder was ?
Andererseits will das Busunternehmen doch auch Geld verdienen.
...aber man muß ja nicht alles verstehen...


----------



## nikolauzi (9. April 2008)

The Brian schrieb:


> Guter Link.
> Naja, immerhin etwas. Die Zeit zwischen dem Dreimalhochfahrenprotag kann man ja dann noch zum hochschieben auf`s Plateau nutzen.
> Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum der Anhänger nicht bis hoch fährt. Damit würden die doch Geld verdienen. Oder will die Stadt das nicht, damit nicht zuviele dickbemantelte Bikes durchs Gemüse rollen, oder was ?
> Andererseits will das Busunternehmen doch auch Geld verdienen.
> ...aber man muß ja nicht alles verstehen...



Ein wenig Bewegung ist doch gesund Und kosten täte es eh das gleiche, warum sollen die da den Umweg fahren?!?


----------



## The Brian (9. April 2008)

Also, grundsätzlich fahr ich auch mal Touren.
Kommt immer ganz auf`s Rad an und um richtig fit für`s runterhacken zu sein, sollte man auch ein paarmal bergauf gekurbeln um sein Bike ordentlich (mit schmackes) im Griff zuhaben. Ich bin aber auch ein fauler Bergabfahrer.


----------



## michi220573 (10. April 2008)

The Brian schrieb:


> ...
> Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum der Anhänger nicht bis hoch fährt. ...



Weil der Weiltalbus ins Weiltal fährt und der Feldberg nicht im Weiltal liegt   Ihr könntet ja mal zählen, wie oft wieviele Biker Bedarf hätten, mit dem Bus bis ganz hoch zu fahren, und dies in geeigneter Form dem VHT zuspielen. Vielleicht lässt sich ja was erreichen. Andererseits kann man doch aber auch sagen, dass der Bus immerhin bis zum Sandplacken fährt. Da hat man doch schon an die zwei Drittel der Hm hinter sich.


----------



## iq1000 (20. April 2008)

also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass die busfahrer recht kulant sind, wenn man ein wenig diskutiert. bis zum teufelsplacken und ab dann schieben hat bis jetzt immer hingehauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaboDeluxe (5. Mai 2008)

Wenn im Sommer Oben alles mit Mopeds vollsteht, kommt der Bus samt Hänger net um den Kreisel. Sagte mal einer der Busfahrer.


----------



## The Brian (5. Mai 2008)

Aah !
Das ist ja nachvollziehbar.


----------



## nookie#ql (8. Mai 2008)

ehm ich hab vor ner woche nen bus oben mit anhänger gesehen, vllt wars ja nur zufahl...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (8. Mai 2008)

Mag sein. Vielleicht war oben auch noch nicht alles mit Mopeds vollgeparkt, vielleicht war es nicht der reguläre Bus, vielleicht...

Es fährt definitiv der Hängerbus NUR über'n Sandplacken auf der andern Seite wieder runter und der 511er nimmt keine Biker mehr mit. LEIDER.


----------



## RideTheDragon (9. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Wenn im Sommer Oben alles mit Mopeds vollsteht, kommt der Bus samt Hänger net um den Kreisel. Sagte mal einer der Busfahrer.



ja aber dann kommt die polente und verteilt strafzettel ... 15 ocken für jeden ich hab letzten sonntag so gelacht  ^^


----------

